# No Longer Posting



## TeguBuzz (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

This may not phase any of you, but I will no longer be posting comments or new threads here - at least not for now. Lately I have seen too many "kids" so to speak, that don't like the honest truth and all sorts of things like that. The fact that these kids start crying and complaining when someone calls them out on what they're doing wrong, has begun to irk me to quite an extent. I will keep this as short and simple as I possibly can. 

I will visit Tegu Talk occasionally and read posts from here on out, but will no longer be posting. The close to 3 years that I have been here were very much enjoyable, but the company of incompetent and irresponsible owners who are not willing to listen has exceeded my personal tolerance level. Many of my friends on this forum have stopped posting here (not just the recent ones, but ones that stopped months back). I consider many of you who are still here to be close acquaintances and friends of mine, but I've seen too many kids who cry excessively in recent times.

Josh, you have always been helpful when I needed help, and if you're reading this - I want you to know that I mean no disrespect to you or the other mods on here by posting this thread. To the rest of you - never hesitate to PM me, I will always respond as I get email notifications to my phone when someone sends me a PM. 

Thank you to everyone who has been a friend of mine here, it's been quite fun. 

- The Buzz


----------



## Dubya (Feb 15, 2013)

Tegubuzz, stay on the forum. There are still a lot of good folks here that actually listen to good advice (myself included). Don't let a few bad apples ruin the basket.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 16, 2013)

Its sad to see so many of the old timers (not age just people who have been here for awhile) leaving. I have to admit that I have also slowed down my posting due to getting people who seem upset when I say something is wrong with what they are doing. We all have to learn and sometimes it means hearing some harsh truth. Hopefully its a phase and this too will pass.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have also decided to stop posting. This forum simply isn't what it used to be and I don't care to be a part of it in it's current state. I hope that those in charge of the forum examine the reasons why people are leaving and consider attempting to restore the forum to how it used to be. It used to be all about knowledge, learning, and proper husbandry, which was why I believe the forum was originally started.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 16, 2013)

This isnt good losing all the good people with knowledge that we need

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2013)

You guys shouldn't leave and give up on the forum and the community. It's always tough finding new ways to deal with all the different personalities but in the end it IS worth it! I'm very open to hearing YOUR ideas about how we can improve TeguTalk. I think it might also help to bring on a few more mods who believe in TeguTalk and want to see the community flourish

EDIT: That's NOT to say anything negative about our current mods. They do a fine job but I know it can be overwhelming and no one can be online ALL of the time.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 16, 2013)

I like the idea of a couple more mods, maybe nominated by other members again. I wish buzz would stick around!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 16, 2013)

I think we should get rid of the off-topic forum or at least some of the more bizarre and offensive posts in it. I find it bizarre to see some of this stuff on a reptile keeping forum. I also think we should have a no tolerance policy on people who post inaccurate care information or about how they are keeping their animal improperly. I know some other forums have policies such as this. For example, I believe there is still a member who has his tegu in a 55 gallon tank. This is a 3 foot long lizard. Not a baby. I think that this forum's mission should be to promote proper keeping, not to allow people to continue posting even after it's become clear that they are keeping their animal like that. The situation could have changed, it was supposed to "in a couple of months", but I personally would not tolerate that if it was my forum. Another thing that bothers me is the insistence some members have on reacting rudely and harshly to advice. Most people on this forum don't get "rude" or "pushy" until they have repeatedly offered the same advice on how to properly care for a tegu and it has been ignored. I have been around longer than almost every posting member on this forum and I really would prefer to not leave, but if it stays as it is I have no reason to stay. I can't speak for others who don't appreciate the current state of the forum but these are changes I would like to see happen to improve upon the forum.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 16, 2013)

[attachment=6494]Some of us love the off topic discussions (Club Dubya, if that's what you are talking about), but if you don't like what goes on there, why don't you just not look at it? The off topic discussions section gives friends on the forum a place to talk to each other without worrying about going off topic.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 16, 2013)

It has no place on a tegu forum and doesn't contribute anything...


----------



## Dubya (Feb 16, 2013)

I knew that is what you were talking about.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 16, 2013)

Trust me, it's not just that. There's no point in continuing this. If the moderators decide to change anything, then I will probably come back. If not, I've said what I think the problems are and I can't do much more than that. I wish the best to all the members and their tegus.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 16, 2013)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Trust me, it's not just that. There's no point in continuing this. If the moderators decide to change anything, then I will probably come back. If not, I've said what I think the problems are and I can't do much more than that. I wish the best to all the members and their tegus.



You seem to still be posting on other threads. If you are going to leave, just leave. If not, just stay. Poo or get off the pot. Don't worry about the off topic chit chat. Jeez.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 17, 2013)

Chill, Dubya. 

Personally, I don't think the forum should change in format. The Off-topic forum is a great place for people to chat. It will be censored. Just because people can type doesn't mean you can type whatever you feel like. sorry. By being a member here, you agree to abide by certain rules and mannerisms. I really dislike profanity. When people visit at my house, I ask them not to swear. If they can't abide by that, then they aren't invited to my house. This forum works the same way (except it isn't my house, it's Josh's house that he has opened to all of us.) Josh pays for the website, we visit. The profanity bit is just an example, of course. 

No one is going to like everyone. People aren't always going to listen to good advice. People are going to stuff big lizards in little enclosures. But I'd rather have them here and keep telling them the right thing over and over than chase them away. Because the forum IS about knowledge. If we ban them, they can't get it.
And if mods police people on reacting harshly to advice, then we have to police people we think are giving advice harshly. See, it becomes an issues of taking sides, or try to please only experienced members, or subjectively deciding what is harsh and what is OK.
One more...and in defense of Club Dubya...it does belong because it build camaraderie between reptile keepers. This may be the group that gets together at herp shows and meets IRL. As long as they don't complain about members and get randy, I don't mind if it stays.


OK, this is one more...lol. I would personally like to see james, TRW80, and TeguBuzz all stay. They are great members that contribute a lot. No one is going to like everyone, but I'd like to think that everyone adds to the forum, new and old. No one is perfect, and none of us have "arrived".


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 17, 2013)

:heart: @ laura  

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frost (Feb 17, 2013)

is will still a moderator on the forum? i havent spoken to him in quite some time.


----------



## Josh (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes he's still in the mod usergroup. I haven't heard from him in a while either


----------



## frost (Feb 17, 2013)

ahh, i used to call him on a weekly bases but havent been able to get a hold of him for a while.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey man I really enjoyed all the knowledge you shared and the good times on the forum. I understand your reasoning. Keep calm and tegu on my friend  
Won't be the same without you


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 17, 2013)

Wil is still around, I just texted him last week. He's been really busy with work.


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Feb 18, 2013)

Although I don't have a tegu(decided to wait until I know more about them, still looking for more articles about them in the wild if anyone would be willing to share) and although I'm not an old-timer/respected member I thought that this article would be useful for you guys:
http://thereptilereport.com/the-care-and-feeding-of-trolls/


----------



## lilgonz (Feb 18, 2013)

TeguBuzz, I would hate to see you leave, I have received a lot of helpful information from you, I don't post much on here but I still come by and read a lot.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: RE: No Longer Posting*



xxmonitorlizardxx said:


> Although I don't have a tegu(decided to wait until I know more about them, still looking for more articles about them in the wild if anyone would be willing to share) and although I'm not an old-timer/respected member I thought that this article would be useful for you guys:
> http://thereptilereport.com/the-care-and-feeding-of-trolls/



Omg that article is awesome 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobK. (Feb 21, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This may not phase any of you, but I will no longer be posting comments or new threads here - at least not for now. Lately I have seen too many "kids" so to speak, that don't like the honest truth and all sorts of things like that. The fact that these kids start crying and complaining when someone calls them out on what they're doing wrong, has begun to irk me to quite an extent. I will keep this as short and simple as I possibly can.
> 
> ...



dang BUzz , you are the main reason i cam back .


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 21, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> LOL TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



Josh, mods, you're telling me this behavior and sort of idiocy is accepted on this forum? Someone look at his thread he just made regarding his black and white tegu Chubbs, and tell me - is that anywhere near proper care?


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> bfb345 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> ...



if you would have read the post earlier via the link you would understand its not that hard do you have any humor and like i said that is his temporary calm down cage i brought him home a few hours ago and im getting his permanent cage tomorrow he is fine the cage is 4 feet long


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 22, 2013)

No, everyone is out of line. The ganging up behavior is as unacceptable as Chubb's small enclosure and the comment that you are a troll.


----------

